# Moving to Gold Coast



## ketchupguy37 (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm moving to the Gold Coast in Jan and I haven't been able to find anywhere that I would consider a "good" place to live. Can any of you suggest anything for me? I am looking for something on the cheaper/more affordable side of things, but I don't want to live in the slums...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lockythai (Dec 31, 2013)

I guess it depends on what you want- most of Gold Coast is apartment or unit style buildings.
I was paying around $280 for a 2 bedroom unit 1 away from Q1 in Surfers paradise around 6 years ago. 
Was a 80's style brick 4 level apartment.
Good- close to beach, shops, nightlife, restaurants, didn't need a car to get to work.

Bad- was very noisy- every Friday and Saturday night was a night of lost sleep lots of problems with crime (we had someone attempt to climb across our balcony and break in at 2am), on another occasion someone broke into the lock up underground garage and went through 3-4 garages stealing tools and anything of value.

Would I move back to that area? Never.

Not all of the GC is like this. 
If your happy to search I'm sure you can find something in a less ghetto area.


----------



## rheia (Apr 10, 2013)

ketchupguy37 said:


> I'm moving to the Gold Coast in Jan and I haven't been able to find anywhere that I would consider a "good" place to live. Can any of you suggest anything for me? I am looking for something on the cheaper/more affordable side of things, but I don't want to live in the slums...
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey there,

We'll be heading to the Gold Coast as well, once my visa is approved.
Having visited a couple of times, I can definitely say that I would never move to Surfers Paradise. Not for me. Too touristy & too much party.
Happy to work there but would rather live somewhere else.

Areas I personally love: Broadbeach (still great for going out, very close to Surfers), Burleigh Head (quieter, beautiful beach), Coolangatta (if you don't mind the distance to Surfers Paradise / Brisbane, great beach, feels very "European"), Main Beach (can be a bit pricey but Tedder Ave is a particularly lovely high street)


----------



## Philip (Jan 2, 2011)

ketchupguy37 said:


> I'm moving to the Gold Coast in Jan and I haven't been able to find anywhere that I would consider a "good" place to live. Can any of you suggest anything for me? I am looking for something on the cheaper/more affordable side of things, but I don't want to live in the slums...
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Have you decided which suburb you will be moving to?


----------

